# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  WTB Bak Fiber

## jakskal

Dear Rekans,

Monggo di tawarkan kalau ada bak fiber yang sudah tidak terpakai, posisi saya di Serpong.

Terima kasih.

Reza

----------


## ismail02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jakskal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniz24

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

